# Repurposing this compressor



## calibama65 (Nov 10, 2021)

I was wondering if any of you would know what brand pump head this may be, and motor
All I know is it was mostly black when I got it
The motor tag said 4hp 220 3400rpm
12.5 amps not sure of the size of tank sits about the same as my 30 gal. Any help
Would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Calibama65,

It looks similar to a PUMA PK-5020VP and it is _not _4HP, 4HP at 115 volts iwould draw close to 30 amps! the plug shown on your compressor at best can handle 20 amps for a short time. An electric motor running at 115 volts and 13 amps can make about 1.5 HP actual output, labeled as drawing 12.5 full load amps. Hype "Marketing" or "fantasy" HP descriptions are quite a common trick for compressor sellers. I don't see a pulley on the motor, do you need help to figure one out? Compressor head is a cheap Chinese one similar to Replacement 5 HP Twin 2 Cylinder Air Pump for Air Compressor Compresser Unit for sale online | eBay

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Calibama65,

The one listed below recommends up to a 3HP motor but you can use your motor with the correct size drive pulley. The pump pulley vs the drive pulley will determine the speed and CFM output.
Actually this one looks closer :








3HP 2 Piston V Style Twin Cylinder Air Compressor Pump Motor Head Air Tool | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3HP 2 Piston V Style Twin Cylinder Air Compressor Pump Motor Head Air Tool at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Stephen



stevon said:


> Calibama65,
> 
> It looks similar to a PUMA PK-5020VP and it is _not _4HP, 4HP at 115 volts iwould draw close to 30 amps! the plug shown on your compressor at best can handle 20 amps for a short time. An electric motor running at 115 volts and 13 amps can make about 1.5 HP actual output, labeled as drawing 12.5 full load amps. Hype "Marketing" or "fantasy" HP descriptions are quite a common trick for compressor sellers. I don't see a pulley on the motor, do you need help to figure one out? Compressor head is a cheap Chinese one similar to Replacement 5 HP Twin 2 Cylinder Air Pump for Air Compressor Compresser Unit for sale online | eBay
> 
> Stephen


----------

